# Going on 1st Bow Hunt!



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

Well after 2 years of not being able to get out into the field to go chase deer with my bow i will get my chance this weekend!!! I have been reading this message board for 2 years and thanksfor all of the advice over the years. Hopefully all will go well. Will post pics hopefully on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I went on my first bowhunt this year and it was exciting. Haven't shot anything this year but still have had fun. Good luck to you!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

thats a long tine to wait two years


----------

